# How often I should get my tires rotated?



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Klamalama said:


> Someone has to say it:
> 
> I rotate my tires every time I drive. I tried driving with the brakes on, but it wasn't as much fun.


You are kidding, but the first time I heard about it, I pictured a mechanic putting my car up and rotating the wheels freely on their axes... :dunno: Could not understand why they would do that :loco: ...until I figured out they were talking about switching tires. 

FM


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

BMW doesn't recommend rotating tires. Mike Miller at Roundel Tech Talk explained that BMWs are very sensitive to wheel balancing issues, and changing wheels/tires back and forth often lead to vibration issues. Of course, the tires will wear off faster without rotation, but that's just a smaller price to pay.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Klamalama said:


> Someone has to say it:
> 
> I rotate my tires every time I drive. I tried driving with the brakes on, but it wasn't as much fun.


:rofl: Good one!


----------



## FlyingDragon (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't know that this was going to be such a controversial issue. I always thought rotating tires will extend the life of your tires and widely accepted in the automotive. 

I'll ask my SA next time I'm in the shop and see what he says.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I haven't rotated tires in years. I found that I got more problems rotating than not rotating and no significant life increase by rotating.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

No rotation ever. Not recommended on BMWs, esp staggered setup.

I have 22k on my originals and still going strong.


----------

